# Snow at the seaside...



## stells (Dec 28, 2009)

I took these last week but never got round to putting them here... 





































Two seal were playing in the surf... i managed a quick snap of one of them...





I do have three kids... but the oldest one at 13 is to grumpy to have a piccie taken lol


----------



## Italianlnm (Dec 28, 2009)

That Seal is adorable! And I love the pictures! Beautiful snow!


----------



## Isa (Dec 28, 2009)

Very nice pictures Kelly . Your kids and your dogare adorable .


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice pictures. Beautiful dove.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 28, 2009)

I don't know where you're located, but a friend in London told me they got "loads of snow" and that it took him 2 1/2 hours by car to get home (six miles) from work.

Your kids look lively and zestful. I do have to laugh that they got three photos and the dog got four! I am sure they are not as well trained to stand still.


----------



## stells (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks all....

Stephanie... the dog wants for nothing.... never answers me back.... and yes stands still when told... and was happy with a squeaky toy for Christmas... she deserves the four lol

Most of the UK got loads of snow... my sister an hour down the road was snowed in for 6 days.... thats all i got though


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 28, 2009)

Your kids are adorable! Do you get much snow in winters there? or was this something due to "global warming?"

I love your dog.

And I was very surprised to see the wind machines in the background. I don't know why I never realized it would be a global thing (wind machines).


----------



## stells (Dec 29, 2009)

Where i am i hardly ever see snow.... this was alot for me.... i just seem to get plenty of rain.... the rest of the country seems to get its fair share....

I remember as a kid we used to get it nearly every winter.... how things change...

The wind machines are everywhere here... the ones in the pictures are out at sea on a sand bank where the seals live.... 

Thanks for the great comments


----------



## spikethebest (Dec 29, 2009)

very nice snow. i have to drive 2 hours to see it once a year. must be nice to have a white winter wonderland at home.


----------



## Madortoise (Dec 30, 2009)

Ohh....I'm envious of White Chrismas....but not of cold.
Kids and dogs do not seem to mind the cold, though. They are adorable. Have a happy winter.


----------



## terryo (Dec 30, 2009)

Beautiful pictures Kelly. The one with the two kids, (gorgeous kids by the way) would make a great Christmas card. 
We got 13 in. of snow here, two days later it turned to gray slush, and by the 4th day it was gone. New York winters....


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 4, 2010)

Your kids are adorable! What are their names?
I love your puppy too 
Very cool pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------

